# Cannot create a server using the selected type



## Günter23434 (2. Okt 2008)

Hallo,

ich möchte in Eclipse Ganymede einen Tomcat 5.5 Server erstellen, wenn ich dies versuche kommt aber die Meldung "Cannot create a server using the selected type" weiss jemand warum ich keinen neune Server erstellen kann?

Danke


Günter


----------



## reibi (11. Nov 2008)

Hallo Günter

Du musst deinem Eclipse erstmal sagen wo ein potentieller Tomcat55 zu finden ist.

Einfach im Eclipse : Window/Preferences/Server/Runtime Environment -> Add (Server) drücken

Den Server auswählen und schon kannste den dann in der Perspektive Java EE, Sicht Servers anwählen.

Bei mir funktioniert das wirklich gut ;-)


----------



## eddy85 (25. Mai 2011)

ich wollte nur mal einen alten Thread ausgraben und danke sagen... die Suche funktioniert 
und ich habe das gefunden was ich wollte

ich hoffe das ich noch viel von euch lernen werde... :rtfm:


----------

